# Colorado XT Pontoon Boat hat/kennt es einer?



## Striker1982 (13. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





kennt von euch jemand das boot? 
http://www.westmarine.com/buy/products/16264-colorado-xt-pontoon-boat-sage-gray.html#.T9jAB8UkQZzhttp://www.westmarine.com/buy/products/16264-colorado-xt-pontoon-boat-sage-gray.html#.T9jQPcUkQZz
oder hat es event und kann etwas mehr dazu sagen ist ja recht eng der markt für die dinger in deutschland 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ein traum wärs wenn jemand sogar nen deutschen oder zumindestens europäischen Lieferant kennt 

mit besten grüssen 
tim


----------



## jflyfish (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Colorado XT Pontoon Boat hat/kennt es einer?*

Moin, hab seit einem Jahr ein anderes Ponton Boat mit 8ft Länge, da man die in 9ft nicht in D einführen darf als Händler. So ein 9ft Boot musst du dann im Ausland kaufen. Davon abgesehen reichen die 8ft. auch aus. jfl


----------



## AndreasG (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Colorado XT Pontoon Boat hat/kennt es einer?*

Mal schnell gegoogelt Angelcenter Karlsruhe

Wenn man denn unbedingt so ein schweres und sperriges Teil haben will.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## maki1980 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Colorado XT Pontoon Boat hat/kennt es einer?*

Ich glaube,

da würde ich mir lieber nen SOT kaufen!

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## jflyfish (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Colorado XT Pontoon Boat hat/kennt es einer?*

Moin, das (SOT vs. Ponton) muß jeder selbst wissen, angeln kann man jedenfalls vom Ponton Boot aus viel besser. jfl


----------



## marioschreiber (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Colorado XT Pontoon Boat hat/kennt es einer?*



jflyfish schrieb:


> Moin, das (SOT vs. Ponton) muß jeder selbst wissen, angeln kann man jedenfalls vom Ponton Boot aus viel besser. jfl



Und was prädestiniert dich für so eine Aussage !?
Wie viele SOT´s bist du denn schon gefahren ?


----------



## jflyfish (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Colorado XT Pontoon Boat hat/kennt es einer?*

Hi Mario, ich hab schon Kajaks in allen Ausführungen -- Wildwasser, Rennkajaks, Eskimokajaks, Wanderkajaks, SOT's gefahren und gebaut, da lagst du noch in den Windeln 
Jedenfalls kann man sowohl im Fluss, als auch auf Stillwasser wesentlich besser angeln, da man den Antrieb und die Lenkung in den Füssen hat. Aber vielleicht hast du ja andere 'Erfahrungen'.
jfl


----------

